# Would you date a fellow SAS'er ?



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dont worry im being hypothetical n ya dont have to give details.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure, why not?


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

i wanna have your babies
lmao


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I have this urge to select the serious answer and the silly answer... My choice "yup" is true, but at this point even coping with day-to-day interaction is hard, let alone meeting new people, so there's no point.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted "Yup"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I would, but I'm in middle of nowhere, Mississippi, so my options are a bit limited.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I would ultimately want to end up with another SAer. Would be great.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

yea but im sure none would date me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> yea but im sure none would date me


:ditto

So, I guess I'll go with "I wanna have your babies," but I'll be needing a lot of abortions. A LOT.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

If I was single i'd consider it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I would, but I'm in middle of nowhere, Mississippi, so my options are a bit limited.


Why does that limit your options? One or the other could move.



LoneLioness said:


> yea but im sure none would date me


Why wouldn't they?



Drella said:


> :ditto


... from one of the most entertaining posters here. Why do you believe the same?



> So, I guess I'll go with "I wanna have your babies,"


But I wanna have your babies!



> but I'll be needing a lot of abortions. A LOT.


:con


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, if I could find one I was interested in and who was interested in me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, in fact I'd feel more comfortable around them than most other people. I have a hard time picturing myself not being single though.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yep, and I do!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'd probably be really hesitant because I'd be worried that the real life me would be a dissapointment.

However, if they were honestly interested though and I was too, that's all that matters. Sure.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, but wouldn't have a chance in hell. Can't look at the photo album section without feeling unworthy and depressed.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

ericj said:


> Why wouldn't they?


Read my posts, the answers will come to you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Yep, but wouldn't have a chance in hell. Can't look at the photo album section without feeling unworthy and depressed.


Ah yes, with the sandpapering off your own face and all that (yes, that image still mildly haunts me).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I would give it a shot, the odds of it working would probably be much higher. 

That said, I'm pretty clueless relationship-wise


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would. There are a few girls on here that I wouldn't mind meeting in person.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, i'm the only one who said no...


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

hell yeah i would! anyone free saturday night? :yay


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. Any interested girls know where to find me.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

In a hypothetical situation I might do, but in reality I will never date. So...no.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I see another poll in the works asking whether the people who wanna have seanybhoy's babies mind a polygamous relationship :lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ericj said:


> Why do you believe the same?


Because I'm an ugly, boring ****. Don't get me wrong -I'd still do me, but I also have really, really low standards.



> :con


Well those fetuses aren't going to terminate themselves!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

ericj said:


> Why does that limit your options? One or the other could move.


I'm not switching colleges for some internet guy. It's just not gonna happen. Maybe I'll change my mind when I'm out of school, but that just seems like a bizarre thing to do. I have a life where I am right now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont know


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Yes. Any interested girls know where to find me.


Sure...but they're afraid you're gonna spank them. :spank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm dating a fellow SAS'er. I should say ex SAS'er since she doesn't visit SAS much anymore.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup, and I did.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Sheri said:


> Yep, and I do!


And they're awesome together! Awesome! :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure.

How does that work, anyway? "Hey, you live 1000 miles away from me, maybe even in a different country, but do you want to meet up for dinner and a movie?" I don't know. Yet some people here have done it.

In an unrelated matter, I don't have any weekend plans. 

No I'm not hinting at anything. Really~


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I voted no.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> Yep, but wouldn't have a chance in hell. Can't look at the photo album section without feeling unworthy and depressed.


:ditto


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd prefer it because the person would understand and accept me better, hopefully. On the other hand, I don't approach people, and if the person does the same, then we'd never meet. Maybe in an online dating site someday.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> In an unrelated matter, I don't have any weekend plans.


How do you feel about Ohio? :b


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont know...How would that even work. They would have to live atleast fairly close. I have never dated anyone from the internet, I like to see people in person, but maybe thats where Im going wrong. Thats a tough question.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've met a couple of guys from online. The first meeting was always someplace public. A mall usually. Dated one of them for a couple of months before we realized that there was no real chemistry between us. We were fairly local and got to see each other on weekends.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dating someone with SA would be ideal for me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I have no idea if I would or not. It would be cool to meet some new friends off of here though.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn , i gotta lotta baby making to do.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Well then you'd better get to work boy!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I can date them by their recorded join date.

And I think of dude when you say fellow, so its not that likely, but yeah possible yeah.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup, of course.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

If I were single, absolutely.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't understand how it works since some of us here live like so far apart...like miles away. 

So my vote would be 'Nah'.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hot Chocolate said:


> I don't understand how it works since some of us here live like so far apart...like miles away.


I guess some places are more populated then others.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe I've just been noticing too much, but I see quite a few people who are either in the same state or close to each other, so some matches could definitely work. Though, some people say they are located in imaginary places, funny places, or not very detailed places.

And, if the two people aren't against long-distance, then that could also work.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Yes. I feel that I don't relate well to the average person. I'm sure I could relate to someone from this site a little better.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

solasum said:


> I'd prefer it because the person would understand and accept me better, hopefully. On the other hand, I don't approach people, and if the person does the same, then we'd never meet. Maybe in an online dating site someday.


Same here... just give me some red wine first.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If I were single and the person lived near me, sure.

I already have mild e-crushes on some of you. Just saying.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> I already have mild e-crushes on some of you. Just saying.


I'm not going to lie, I giggled.


----------



## LavenderRose (Jan 11, 2009)

I voted yup. I don't see why not, I just doubt anyone would be interested in me :b


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

The fact wouldn't specifically rule them out, but I most likely wouldn't find them attractive. Anyone I've ever been atracted to has been as much the opposite of myself as possible. For the most part see myself as an imense failure, and I dislike myself. By extension, I dislike anyone that appears to share certain traits.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Depending on the situation, sure. I'm certainly not going to tell someone "I'm not dating you because you post on SAS too."


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Penny said:


> If I were single, absolutely.


x 2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Penny said:


> If I were single, absolutely.


ditto


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. I think I'd click with another anxious person.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you tried rohypnol ?



j/k mods


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Have you tried rohypnol ?
> 
> j/k mods


We know . No worries. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:evil lol jk


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nah, most likely not. Aside from SA, I don't think I have much in common with most people here...but the main reason I said no is, the majority of guys here(based on what I've READ in certain threads) are anti-women with children. So for that reason alone I'm probably not compatible with anyone here.

Edited to say, if there are actually any decent guys here who don't hate women with children then I'd consider it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've done so, and I'd do it again.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I clicked nah too .

In a hypothetical sense sure cuz the girls on here are intelligent , pretty , funny and down to earth that goes without saying but in rl it wouldn't be feasible.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I said yes.*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes


----------



## rusty365 (Mar 15, 2009)

Id prefer to date someone with SA than someone without.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I would :yes


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope. Would feel more like a comfort zone relationship and SA is not where we want to be so our values will change later.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

sure. How would you find someone close with SA though? That's the problem.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

nah, dont think it would work


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Sure, why not? I've never dated anyone, so it seems like a fellow SAer would be a safe starting point.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm spoken for, but if I wasn't, Yes I'd consider someone that has SA.

Id be scared that it was genetic though, and don't know if I wanna risk my bubba's having to go through with it. But hey at least they would have parents that understood.


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would,it would be so sweet being able to relate with someone who knows what I have to deal with


----------

